
Bash to ShellJS Transpiler - nikolay
https://nfischer.github.io/shelljs-transpiler/
======
tracker1
Interesting effort, but my script with line continuation didn't seem to
translate correctly... there's a few other things that didn't seem to go right
either. I tend to reach for node scripts more often then almost anything if I
need something that runs in windows and linux.

I like node, it's got a pretty small initial footprint for install, though
cross platform binary modules will be an issue for some time to come.

~~~
nikolay
Well, it works most of the time. For example:

    
    
        local param_a="$1"
    

works, but:

    
    
        local -r param_a="$1"
    

doesn't.

If more people find it interesting and contribute to it, it will get better!

------
nikolay
Source code: [https://github.com/nfischer/shelljs-
transpiler](https://github.com/nfischer/shelljs-transpiler)

------
asimjalis
Couldn’t get the demo to translate when I added more lines of Bash to the
input.

